
Show HN: First app to rank cryptocurrencies in real-time - WhiteRiceWill
I just published an app that ranks 500+ cryptocurrencies in real-time and lets you quickly check how your favorite coins are stacking up against the rest of the field. I made it because I wanted to see the real-time ranking of every coin and nothing existed that would let me do that. With CryptoLadder you can actually watch as coins move up and down the ladder in real-time. In addition to price and rank, it also calculates and adjusts market share, market cap, and global market cap all on the fly and in real-time. The whole point is to give everyday traders quick and easy access to real-time information so that they can make better decisions. My hope is that tools like this will empower the average person and level the playing field from the really big dogs out there. Anyways, here are the links:<p>App Store: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;cryptoladder-real-time-cryptocurrency-rankings&#x2F;id1273585612?mt=8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;cryptoladder-real-time-cryptocu...</a><p>Play Store: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.willchristman.cryptoladder" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.willchrist...</a><p>The app is free to download and I would love to hear your suggestions&#x2F;feedback.
======
TaylorGood
Downloaded. Very clean. Feels streamlined

Will use this over Coincap

~~~
WhiteRiceWill
I'm glad you like it. Thanks for your feedback!

